# Puppy Party....



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If you are coming to my party this year (June 14th) and think you'll need a rental for the night or weekend, it's time to reserve a place soon!

The houses my company rents out doesn't have a lot of inventory that accepts pets, so better get hopping soon...

You can always go on line and find a rental on Long Beach Island yourself like a few other have - sometimes you can even find a better house!! :thumbsup:

If you want to try to go through my company, I'm thinking it would be best for me to put you directly in touch with my friend (co-worker) Eileen Matson. She knows all the owners and can usually work with them for the best deal. Here's the info to talk with Eileen: 

Mary Allen Realty 609-494-0700
and ask for Eileen. Tell Eileen you're coming to my puppy party - she's waiting for your call :innocent:

Oh Carina, the people who bought the home you stayed at last time isn't renting this year!!! :angry: grrrrrr.....

Stan won't be here for the party this year, he'll be down in Florida. I have offered my guest room to Lynn (Lacie's mom) this year and have room for a few more...in the Living room and in the family room. We can have a PJ party :thumbsup: Elaine is planning on bringing her motor home and has room for one more in there with her too.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Pat, I am hoping to come this year. I will call your friend to get a place to stay. Let me know if anyone wants to share a house. John will be coming too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

lynda said:


> Pat, I am hoping to come this year. I will call your friend to get a place to stay. Let me know if anyone wants to share a house. John will be coming too.


Yay! I hope you can come!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm already planning my trip. I can't wait to see everybody. I love going to Nationals but your parties are even more fun.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> I'm already planning my trip. I can't wait to see everybody. I love going to Nationals but your parties are even more fun.:chili::chili::chili:


Hey, Lynda. I may be interested in sharing a house. I've been contemplating skipping Nationals and going to the Puppy Party instead. I'll talk to you this weekend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I got in touch with the woman who rented us her apartment on LBI two years ago. Was so afraid that it might have washed away but she had no damage since the dunes are high where she is. :chili::chili: Talk about lucky. I think we'll probably take it again since it was super clean and very cute, unless we find something else.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

educ8m said:


> Hey, Lynda. I may be interested in sharing a house. I've been contemplating skipping Nationals and going to the Puppy Party instead. I'll talk to you this weekend.



Deb, that would be awesome. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't Wait for the puppy party!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: YaY! I even just ordered new furniture for our sunroom...it's been empty or (a storage room) since the flood. 

and I bought another sun canopy as we lost one in a wind storm soon after the last puppy party.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We might be coming if that's OK. I'd love to meet everyone and their fluffs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so excited!! Definitely planning on coming and will figure out where to stay. Can't wait!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> We might be coming if that's OK. I'd love to meet everyone and their fluffs.


Deb, that would be super. I would love to meet you but even more, I want to meet that wittle devil you call "Dewey":chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

lynda said:


> Deb, that would be super. I would love to meet you but even more, I want to meet that wittle devil you call "Dewey":chili::chili::chili:


Hopefully we'll be there , and yes the little Devil too! I will apologize in advance for any unruly behavior that he may exhibit! LOL!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I can't wait for the puppy party! So exciting and looking forward to meeing those that I haven't met yet!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> We might be coming if that's OK. I'd love to meet everyone and their fluffs.


If that's ok??? are you kidding???? YAY!!!!!!!! :aktion033::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> Hopefully we'll be there , and yes the little Devil too! I will apologize in advance for any unruly behavior that he may exhibit! LOL!


Don't worry, we'll have a "time out" area set up for the devils...if needed..:HistericalSmiley:



donnad said:


> I can't wait for the puppy party! So exciting and looking forward to meeing those that I haven't met yet!


Can't wait to see you and your girls again Donna!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is going to be so much fun. I can't wait.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat... though who knows what will be what in June and what shape I'll be in... but if it's ever going to happen....I know I'd love to pop in and say hi to everyone . 
If it happens at all, it would be pretty much that... arrive.. stay an hour or so then head back home. A friend would be my driver if that would be OK. 
Could you PM me your exact address so I could see if it would even be doable? I assume the Garden State would be the route from where I am in NY. 
It is really a long-shot but I'd so love to get to see so many of my SM friends in person


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That sounds like so much fun...Its a shame we live so far away!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - am so excited -- as I've been every year but wow I really can't wait. :chili::chili:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Agree lydiatug


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's a long way but I'm going to see what's what with flights and if it is not an outrageous price. I may visit a friend in Halifax or Toronto and come from there.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh boy oh boy the Puppy Party is comimg up Can't wait.:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Remember this? June 2012.....










Some people have been finding rentals on their own over the internet and that's cool!

We've rented two units for people so far and there are a few more if needed.

See you in a few months!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Can't wait, Pat!!!:chili::chili: One of the high points of summer.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bring the party to Texas, and I will be there!!! Sounds like so much fun and soooo far away.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Pat and SM sisters!
I definitely want to come to the puppy party, but need a place to stay. It's just me and Manny/Gio. I only need a twin bed - who wants to share? Is anyone coming from ATL? I've been so busy with work, I have not been keeping up with SM! Pat, can you help? Can't wait to party!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ckanen2n said:


> Hi Pat and SM sisters!
> I definitely want to come to the puppy party, but need a place to stay. It's just me and Manny/Gio. I only need a twin bed - who wants to share? Is anyone coming from ATL? I've been so busy with work, I have not been keeping up with SM! Pat, can you help? Can't wait to party!!!



I'll see if someone wants to go in with somebody!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I'll see if someone wants to go in with somebody!!


Thanks Pat! Can't wait!


----------



## paolacastro1974 (Mar 13, 2013)

hi! we want to come to the party !!  we live in jersey


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Where is the party?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cassievt said:


> Where is the party?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Linda - it's South Jersey.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Who wants to drive up from Atlanta and share a place?


----------

